# Linked phone not remembered



## RE Baer (27 d ago)

My phone key operation is very inconsistent. For a period neither the door nor the ignition will recognize my Samsung 22. I know to delete the software and re-install then link which I have done several times and everything is fine for a while. Now the door works fine but not the ignition. If the car door recognizes the phone shouldn't the rest of the car? Can anyone help me?


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

Reboot your phone.

BTW, there is no ignition. When you press Start, it just bypasses the PIN-to-Drive entry.


----------



## RE Baer (27 d ago)

I know there is no real ignition. It was a figurative expression of the car not functioning.


----------



## ThAbtO (4 mo ago)

I had just rebooted my phone because the door button wouldn't unlock all the doors when holding it, or the unlatch door.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This is normally because the car isn't seeing the phone well. I keep my phone in my back pocket and the car can't see it there. I have to turn around before the car will see it and unlock the door. 

Fixing the problem shouldn't require uninstalling the software just removing the phone as a key and readding it.


----------

